# Frozen Shrimp



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Guys;

I was just wondering if it's possible to buy frozen Shrimp, thaw it, chop it up into small pieces, and refreeze it and feed it to my Piranha's later?

Thanks.


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

why dont u just cut it up while its frozen?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd say that you can get away with one thaw and refreeze.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

no need to thaw. 
chop it frozen.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have to peel the skin off tho.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Kemper1989 said:


> I have to peel the skin off tho.


 No you dont. Just thaw the pieces you want to feed when nessisiary in water. Then rip the tail off. The shell is fine for them to eat and it will be good for their colour.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

you should never refreeze raw meat


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> I have to peel the skin off tho.


 No you dont. Just thaw the pieces you want to feed when nessisiary in water. Then rip the tail off. The shell is fine for them to eat and it will be good for their colour.
[/quote]

Not all Piranha's will eat the shell.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

+1 on what Sean says.

What I do is buy a few lbs of raw EZ peel Jumbo shrimp. & throw em in the freezer. When it's feeding time I break off a few, throw them in a little container (with some tank water), once thawed I chop up and serve. I treat these little buggers better than my kids, if I had any.

My RB's will eat the shell but not always, so that's up to you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Chomps said:


> you should never refreeze raw meat


That's true if it's for human consumption.
For piranhas, it's fine to thaw and refreeze.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

So, I'm getting a variety of answers.
Can anyone else give advice, hopefully with a brief explanation as to why?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

refreezing raw meat can affect the quality, while not recommended if you are going to eat it, it should be just fine for your piranhas... the same goes for meat that has been in the freezer for an extended period of time. if i leave a steak or some ground beef in the freezer for too long, it is perfectly safe to eat but it probably won't taste too good, so i usually just feed it to my dogs.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

buy it fresh its not that expensive for shirmp easier on you too. I get a pound for a little under five bucks and its not frozen. If you live in the GTA head out those east indian or asian grocery stores and they have fresh shrimp for great prices.


----------

